# Need Help with honda gx200 knock off



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys, new member here. I'm using a new knock off gx200 from harbor freight to power a wake board winch. I got the motor last week, broke it in and then proceeded to remove the governor and replace the valve springs. 

I followed the instructions on affordable go carts.com to a T. Got everything back together and it will not run. I'm not mr. small engine mechanic but it seems that the timing is off. It won't fire and every now and then it will backfire through the air filter (I had it removed). 

I have a spark at the plug. I opened the crankcase to make sure the cam shaft was in the correct position (dots line up). Checked the valve springs..everything seems fine. Throttle linkage is ok.. I'm completely miffed?

I tried with the choke on, choke off, full throttle, no throttle, and just about every combination with no luck.

I will say this though just to help figure out what is going on. When removing the governer sprocket I was hitting that little split ring with a screwdriver and hammer. We heard something fall, sounded like something near the flywheel-could have been something on the workbench though. Anyways, after we got the ring off, the cam would not budge. It was like the engine was seized. I pulled the started cord and it was REALLY tight, piston moved a bit but then we stopped. After taking the cover off to expose the flywheel we wiggled it back and forth and then everything started moving smoothly again. ?


Any help would be greatly appreciated. Did I somehow screw up the timing key? i'm not even sure how to get at that.

THanks!!!!

Brian


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

First thing is first, Dont beat on stuff with a hammer and screw driver not a good idea if ya miss.. LOL If you changed the valve springs you obviously had the head off. Im thinking this is a ohv? Did you by any chance check your valve cleareance between valve stem and rocker arm after reassembly or said it was good enough? Honda's if I remember right have to have a certain amount of clearance. Are your push rods in line and seated in the lifters and rocker arms? If not seated right possibly causing the valve to open? Sounds to me like your valves are open just a little bit and is causing a backfire once in awhile causeing it to load up on fuel then igniting back through the carb via intake valve is open..improper clearance. As far as it binding while hammering on it, sounds like something got cought in the recoil or flywheel. Wasnt there to see what it was so kinda hard to say what it was. Definitely check valve / rocker arm clearance.


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 30, 2008)

It wasn't necessary to take the head off to replace the springs actually. Nor did I take or loosen the rockers. I just compressed the spring, took out the retainer and replaced the springs. 

The pushrods all seem to be seated correctly. And the valves are moving when I turn the motor over. Read quite a few threads, it seems that the valves are the obvious culprit. What about the auto decompression thing? Do those go bad? The motor seems to have very little compression, but then again, perhaps that is the valves slightly cracked open?


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes you will lose alot of compression if the valves a cracked open just a bit on compression stroke. I'm sorry about the head coming off this is going from memory. LOL Yes sometimes the auto decompression tang goes bad, most generally the little tang on them gets bent in or out or they can lose the spring thats attached to them to keep them closed until it's up to RPM. I'd be looking for the rocker arm to valve clearance, there has to be a small gap in between. Roughly around .005/.007 intake and .007/.009 on exhaust. (Match book Cover.) Make absolutely certain there is a small gap in there, if there isnt then your valves are open a slight bit which cause loss of compression on compression stroke. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree that the valves probably needs to be reset, for your engine the intake should be .15mm or .005" inch and the exhaust should be .20mm or .007 inch.

I doubt that the compression release is causing any problem, as when they fail they generally just cause higher cranking compression.


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks for all the advice my buddy took a shot at adjusing the valves and got it started but running rough, figure they just need to be fine tuned and we will be good to go!


----------



## vornez (Mar 3, 2009)

*Problem with Honda GX200*

Hello I have a Honda GX200 in my roller mower. The mower starts fine first thing in the morning on choke and also revs out ok. After about 45 seconds the engine stops and even increasing the throttle doesn't overcome the stall. The engine then never starts again, choke or no choke, low throttle or high throttle, no matter how many times you pull the starter cord. I usually have to wait another 24 hours before starting the engine again, in which it does the same thing (runs for 45 seconds then cuts out). Any suggestions on what to do would be much appreciated.


----------



## Anjola Aboderin (May 6, 2009)

First of all, do you have a fuel filter installed?
It may be clogged, try replacing it.
Also check for free flow of fuel from the fuel tank by removing the small hose
that carries fuel into the float chamber of the carb. 
If fuel does not run freely,
your fuel tank, fuel tap and fuel hose should be cleaned by blowing through.
Pls note that all these should be done outdoors safely away from any light or fire.


----------

